# Sticky  Silicone sealant for aquariums



## davefrombc

People have asked several times for aquarium safe silicone. 
The silicone that is most readily available at a decent price is GE Silicone I. It is aquarium safe and has been used by aquarists to build and repair aquariums since it was originally released.
Here is a picture of the tube you want . Click the attached picture to see the larger view of it .


----------



## Claudia

This should b a stiky as many members are always asking about it


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

This is what we used to reseal our tank and it has worked great. Good thread Dave


----------



## budahrox

Sticky, sticky sticky sticky!!!!!!!


----------



## fkshiu

Done.

Happy siliconing.


----------



## neven

i am always happy when i silicone things


----------



## InfraredDream

Me too 
My husband and kids just finished some awesome decorations out of rocks we collected on Sunday. I should probably make some pictures tomorrow before they goes into tanks.
And maybe some when they are actually in the tanks 
Thanks for the sticky! I was one of the those asking about it a month or so ago


----------



## Hammer

Ditto on the GE I 

Have used it succesfully a number of times. I read somwhere that it used to say "for aquariums" but because of liability..took it off.


----------



## gklaw

When I was building stuff for my SW including calcium reactors, which some member still running after 10 years, I use Dow Corning 999. I can still get them through wholesale.

Strong bond and no harm to fish. When I was researching, I talked to the Dow Corning. They advised me that it was used by SeaWorld. It does give out a bit of vinegar when curing.

I can problem get it with tax for around $8 a tube. Have not bought one for a while. Probably need to buy a case of 20. Unless someone know where to get them by the tube - glass shop used to sell them.


----------



## mikebike

When I was researching an adhesive for my polyethylene and glass box pond I asked here for some suggestions.

I was told that the best aquarium glass to glass silicone was:
You want GE SCS1200 construction silicone. Most tank makers use it including for construction of glass/acrylic sumps. Here's the data sheet:

http://www.siliconeforbuilding.com/Specialty/silicone-SCS1200Construction

Thanks to "fkhiu'


----------



## gklaw

Where do you get GE SCS1200?


----------



## oakley1984

Aquarium Silicone - Black 300ml - Pets & Ponds


----------



## taureandragon76

oakley1984 said:


> Aquarium Silicone - Black 300ml - Pets & Ponds


Why spend $12.99 when you can buy it for around $4 at hardware stores.


----------



## fkshiu

gklaw said:


> Where do you get GE SCS1200?


I got mine at GE Polymershapes (AKA Cylex) in Burnaby or PoCo.

It's also available on Amazon.com.


----------



## BossRoss

I was at Home Depot today to pick up some GE Silicone I and they only had white :/

They have GE Silicone I* in clear, which is some newer eco-friendly option. Do you know if this is ok? It says right on the tube "Not for use below the water line or in aquariums". 

I bought the white one but would rather have clear.


----------



## jlam86

I resiliconed my tank yesterday with the GE Silicone 1 CLEAR cause that's what I was advised to get. I am still waiting for the glue to fully cure so I haven't had the luxury of filling it up with water just yet. I will do that tomorrow night as that will have given the glue 48 hours to cure. 

I read from somewhere that GE silicone 1 used to have the "aquarium safe" label on it but there was an instance where it didn't work out well for an individual and a major lawsuit arose. Since then, they have removed "aquarium safe" off their packaging but for the majority people who have resealed their tanks, the GE Silicone 1 Clear or white has worked just fine.


----------



## jlam86

btw, I went to the HOme depot on cambie and the one at gilmore and both locations had a TON of clear GE silicone 1 available. Good luck =)


----------



## davefrombc

If it says on the tube " not for aquariums" heed the warning .. It is a different formulation than the safe one. Do not use it . The safe Silicone one will make no mention of aquariums on it .


----------



## BossRoss

jlam86 said:


> btw, I went to the HOme depot on cambie and the one at gilmore and both locations had a TON of clear GE silicone 1 available. Good luck =)


wierd... i was at the gilmore one and they didn't have any (except for white). The GE silicone 1* was available, but it said 'not safe for aquariums'. will check RONA later i guess... or just use the white i bought.


----------



## Diztrbd1

hard to believe any of them would be out of the clear, usually have a good stock of that. Hope you find some clear, I don't think you'd be happy with the white, especially when it starts to age it will look pretty rough


----------



## r.a.s.henson

*GE I or GE scs1200*

I'm thinking about building a tank and the size will probably be around 40x30x14 high. Not sure about the water capacity. Will this glue be good 
Enough or is there anything else out there I could use for this build. Home depot carries the GE I but I'm not sure about the GE scs1200. Need some opinion and thanks in advance.


----------



## davefrombc

The GE Silicone I is fine for building your tank.. You will also have to consider the glass thickness for your build . Finalize your dimension choice and then search online for a glass thickness calculator to calculate the minimum thickness you will need.
You can figure the water capacity by taking the L x W x H figure in millimetres and dividing by 1000 for litres , and the L x W x H in inches divided by 231 to give you the capacity in US gallons.


----------



## r.a.s.henson

Wil 5/8s be. Good enough for this one??? I've got a 120gal I think the glass on that is 5/8s. I'm thinking 5/8s all the glass


----------



## davefrombc

5/8 " would be overkill for the dimensions quoted.. You could safely build it with 1/4" glass. 
Here is a website with a chart for determining glass thicknesses required for varying lengths and depths

Aquarium Glass Thickness Calculator


----------



## Nemo1

*DANGER - this is what data sheet says*



mikebike said:


> When I was researching an adhesive for my polyethylene and glass box pond I asked here for some suggestions.
> 
> I was told that the best aquarium glass to glass silicone was:
> You want GE SCS1200 construction silicone. Most tank makers use it including for construction of glass/acrylic sumps. Here's the data sheet:
> 
> Specialty Silicone Sealant - SCS1200 Construction - Elongation - GE Sealants
> 
> Thanks to "fkhiu'


Limitations 
*SCS1200 should not be used, applied or is not recommended: *

• For use on mirrors. 
• For use on wet, damp, frozen or contaminated surfaces. 

• *Contact Momentive technical services for applications 
where sealant is used underwater or in continuous contact 
with water*

SO WHAT DOES IT MEAN!!!!


----------



## gklaw

May sounds funny:

"Contact Momentive technical services for applications where sealant is used underwater or in continuous contact with water"

It will be a good educational experience. They are usually extremely helpful. Why guess? They may have a 1-800 # to call.

The Dow Corning rep was very patient explaining how silicon works and which one of their product I should use. It was clear to her I was not going to buy hundreds of tubes.


----------



## BossRoss

What is the recommended curing time for GE Silicone I? I used some to attach some rocks to the back of my tank as a 3D background of sorts. Anxious to add water. It's been over 24 hours, but there is still a vinegary smell. Hoping to add water from my existing tank gradually over next few days with water changes so tank is cycled and and ready to transfer Over the fish.


----------



## gklaw

I think you are fine. Silicon cure with moisture anyway. O, as long as the pieces are fully supported and nothing wants to flow and apply tension to the joint. Otherwise, it would be wise to wait a week.


----------



## ncutler

Another one is the Weather Shield Silicone sold in Home Hardware. It actually states that it's safe.

I've also used DAP Silicone (sold in Ronas) in the past after researching it online without any problems (2 years later).


----------



## Unhallowed

Will this stuff bond under water or do you have to drain the tank before doing any work?
Not resealing anything, just wanting to do up a 3d background and attach it to the tank.


----------



## BossRoss

TAkes like 24h to cure and must be applied to clean dry surface. You will have to drain your tank


----------



## Eros168

i used silicone I like everyone recommended, i used it to make pleco caves using slate. It holds very well, i made sure to let it dry for 2 days just to be safe.


----------



## macfish

*GE Silicone I with mildew resistance*

I have some GE Silicone I 100 % Silicone I Kitchen & Bath. It states clearly that it contains a preservative that is mildew resistant. I am thinking I don't want to use it.















Note that it's in a red tube and the "Windows and Doors" is in a blue tube. Maybe they are marketing different products under the same product banner (Silicone I). Talk about confusing the consumer.


----------



## Claudia

the one u r showing is for Kitchen and bath and the one been recommended is Windows and doors


----------



## Diztrbd1

I believe All GE silicone products now have the mold and mildew preventives in them. Home Hardware carries this stuff which even says safe for aquariums: Home Hardware - 300mL Clear Silicone Sealant if your out to save a few bucks, otherwise best to get the good stuff from the LFS's


----------



## davefrombc

I've been told they've changed the formulation of the silicone I; but I have not checked the tubes in the stores yet myself .. If you have Silicone I, but it says mildew resistant , it is NOT to be used in aquariums. The Silicone I that was safe for aquariums was the Windows and Doors one . 100% silicone , without any mold and mildew resistant additives .


----------



## davefrombc

I visited CanTire yesterday and they still have the GE Silicone I for windows and Doors in the blue tube I showed in page 1 of this thread ..It is aquarium safe. In the use comments on the tube , you will see no mention of aquariums . I found they also now have Silicone I in a red and white tube for Kitchens and Baths. It says 100% silicone , but resistant to mold and mildew. In the use information , it clearly states "Not for Aquariums". 
When looking for Silicone to reseal your tank , always read the user information. It will either state it is not for aquariums or is aquarium safe . The GE Silicone I in the blue tube, for windows and doors makes no mention of aquariums one way or the other. That has not changed, so I can be quite sure it remains safe for aquariums.. The GE Silicone I in the red and white tube for kitchens and baths clearly states it is NOT for aquariums and the warning should be heeded. I suspect those that had poisoning problems from Silicone I used the red and white Kitchen and Bath formulation and didn't bother reading past the Silicone I on the tube. No matter what brand of Silicone you use , read all the information on the tube before using it on an aquarium.


----------



## vicz24

Forget going to Rona or Home Depot, or Walmart. Just go to your local Industrial Plastics & Paints. I was instructed by an employee at Home Depto to go there as the silicones they had at HD were not recomended for under water use. So today I went to Industrial & they had the GE SCS silicones for $7 but only had black at the moment so next to it was this










The proper aquarium silicone, so you don't have to second guess yourself if the one your looking at or bought is safe. As you can see it only costs $8.99 so after tax it was $10 & I was out the door. All the mainline GE silicone has the mildew resistant chemical in it now & is not aquarium safe. I did use the GE SCS silicone before & worked fine with no affects to my fish at all, but can only find it in black.


----------



## shady280

they changed the label on the ge1 door and window, just bought some. no where on it does it say anything about mildew or mold. the other kitchen and bath does say mildew and mold on it tho. read the label for sure!! i have used dap 100% silicon sealant as well with my 30 gal hex and its been running strong for 6 months with not even a frail neon dying


----------



## Jay2x

Does any one where to get one that comes in black?


----------



## CRS Fan

As mentioned above, Industrial Plastics and Paints carries the black aquarium safe silicone. I would call and find out as I don't see it in their online catalog.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## Jay2x

I callex them they only have clear one i need black.


----------



## Diztrbd1

aznjayx said:


> Does any one where to get one that comes in black?


Safest black silicone I know to use: All-Glass Black Aquarium Silicone - 3 oz.


----------



## phantomstw

I picked up the same NuFlex 333 tubes that vicz24 brought to our attention in clear. Big bold "Aquarium" wording right on the tube. I found a supplier in Burnaby "Cascade Aqua-Tech" on Norland Avenue...close to 8-rinks for those familiar. Their price was $5.04 for 300 mL tube and they were very helpful.


----------



## tony1928

phantomstw said:


> I picked up the same NuFlex 333 tubes that vicz24 brought to our attention in clear. Big bold "Aquarium" wording right on the tube. I found a supplier in Burnaby "Cascade Aqua-Tech" on Norland Avenue...close to 8-rinks for those familiar. Their price was $5.04 for 300 mL tube and they were very helpful.


Great reference for anyone who needs it. Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## niteshift

OK so I decided my current sump project needed some baffles relocated simple fix right, not. I started to hear that my preferred brand and product. GE Silicone 1 Window and Door had been changed to include a mildew inhibitor. This down right took me for a loop, so took out a tube that i always have in stock cause you never now right, and wow right there in plain English not to be used below the water line or in an aquarium What! What! What!. No, it cant be true. So I fired off an email to GE. asking them why the warning and have they in fact changed their formula to include a mildew inhibitor and the response came this morning here it is 

Hello David:

Thank you for your inquiry. However, GE Sealants are not to be used below the waterline, that would include aquarium tanks. We cannot guarantee adhesion when the product is submerged into water (this also goes for the GE Silicone I Window & Door, despite it not having any mold and mildew inhibitors that we kill your fish).

Please contact GE Sealants with any questions or concerns that you might have.


Regards,


Tamara L. Woodard
Momentive
Information Specialist, GE Sealants

So now we all know GE Silicone 1 Window and Door. DOES NOT!!! contain a mildew inhibitor or anything else that will kill our wet pets. GE can not fully guarantee adhesion below the water line... I really hope this helps clear any more confusion.


----------



## greenfin

Waking this thread up again...

So is it confirmed the GE silicone I _all _contain the mold/mildew inhibitor now? Or is the above letter from GE accurate still? I haven't been to a store to see for myself. And the product write-up online isn't definite enough.

Is using silicone free hand (not a caulking gun) more difficult than using a caulking gun? I don't have steady hands and I'm not super strong. I've not even used a caulking gun but I could learn! However, if the silicone in caulking tubes is no longer safe, am i looking at the 300mL toothpaste tube of silicone for application? I have a wee bottle of the home hardware stuff.


----------



## Diztrbd1

I wouldn't chance the G.E. Any more....better safe than sorry. I use the Home Hardware stuff shown in an earlier post


----------



## C-kidder

I did some research before and people are still using #1 without any issues all over the place

I used GE silicone 1 in my shrimp tank to make a rock structure and I have had 0 deaths or any water issues yet. 
big caulking gun sized tube and was like $6 way better then the small bottles that are 300 ml's and cost 2x as much.

Here is the pic of the stuff I used. You can grab it at home depot. 







GE Silicone I 9.8-oz. Clear Window and Door Caulk-GE012A 24C at The Home Depot


----------



## greenfin

Local TimBr Mart carries a silicone designed for Aquariums. Got a cartoon fish on the label...

AdBond 005. 
304mL caulking tube. 

Weird warning about not wearing your contacts for three days after handling. And to remove contacts before using. That won't work for me as I'm blind as a bat and my glasses would dangle from my ears if I bend over a tank. So why not just use those blue gloves to keep the stuff off your hands?

Thanks for your respones C-kidder and dizturbd1


----------



## Diztrbd1

Silicone or atleast the stuff I used has a awful vinegar like smell and burns the crap out of your eyes if you do it in a confined space, may have something to do with that. And yes rubber gloves would probably be a solution.
I did a Google search on the adbond, interesting thread here:
GE Silicone Problems.. [Archive] - Canreef Aquatics Bulletin Board
I would really avoid using anything that doesn't clearly state "safe for aquariums", but thats just me.....again I am a better safe than sorry kinda guy lol I unfortunately learned the hard way about the G.E. II


----------



## C-kidder

Good article
Looks like a lot of people use it with success and a few others did not. My thoughts on the matter..... Does something with the salt water chemistry have to do with breaking the silicone down or releasing chemicals into the water? With shrimps they are probably more sensitive then just about anything else and they are THRIVING in the tank that I built a rock feature in. I probably used 3/4 of the 290 ml tube in a 8 gallon tank and they seem to be fine so I don't think that its releasing anything into the water. 
"GE silicone 1 is safe for incidental food contact under FDA 21 CFR177.2600 *Rubber articles intended for repeated use" it says on the label of mine. Thats usually a good sign. I think letting it cure properly could be another issue people had. 
With that being said its a sealant not an adhesive so if your doing a larger tank I would recommend finding on of the ones that's safe and rated as an adhesive to be safe.


----------



## spit.fire

Jay2x said:


> Does any one where to get one that comes in black?


Oceanic corals carries GE scs1200 in clear and black, it's a structural (can be used on large tanks) silicone that I can personally guarantee to be aquarium safe (lots of the custom tank builders use it) and I personally use it for small to large tanks


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

I can vouch for spit.fire as someone who really knows what he's talking about, as I'm sure a lot of other members here can vouch for his expertise too.


----------



## xinnypie

Hello, does anyone know if Oceanic corals is still up and running? I tried googling their store but nothing came up. I am looking for black silicone to reseal my fish tank with. I also sent an email to industrial paint and plastics. Thanks!

* Industrial paint just replied, they said they don't have black as it is not fish/food safe


----------



## Unknown

Very informative thread


----------



## VElderton

Can anyone post where this silicone is available locally - I have checked out Rona & Canadian Tire > they don't carry it.


----------



## Geoffrey

Rona should have it.
Sealant | RONA
https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.i-window--door-sealant-clear-290-ml.1000135326.html

You could also use the Weathershield brand
Silicone Aquarium Sealant (300ml) - Silicone - Tank Care - Aquatics | Mr. Pet's: Everything for your pets.
Home Hardware - 300mL Translucent Multi Purpose Silicone Sealant
Home Hardware - 3 Pack 300mL Multi-purpose White Silicone II Sealant


----------



## TomC

This is a very old post. Is the information still good? I wanted to ask before buying, just to be sure.



davefrombc said:


> People have asked several times for aquarium safe silicone.
> The silicone that is most readily available at a decent price is GE Silicone I. It is aquarium safe and has been used by aquarists to build and repair aquariums since it was originally released.
> Here is a picture of the tube you want . Click the attached picture to see the larger view of it .
> View attachment 1836


----------



## Geoffrey

This thread is still relevant and applicable


----------



## The Guy

Home hardware sells aquarium safe silicone.


----------



## troutsniffer

Any brand silicone is safe as long as it has no mold/mildew inhibitors and it is 100% silicone.


----------



## nnnal

Stumbled upon this thread about what silicone is safe to use for aquariums. I lived in Canada for 10+ years now but i never needed silicone for my tanks, until now when i have to rebuild one. Wow!! there is no silicone in north america made specifically for aquarium use. I would not chance it with using one of these ge or dap or whatever else silicone that was made for totally different applications. It is not just if it is safe for fish or if it has mildew resistance or something else, it is also about its tensile strength and peeling strength. I will go ahead and get Den Braven Aquarium silicone, it is what i always used in Europe and it never failed. No emails or phone calls to the producers or anything, it is silicone made specifically for building aquariums and nothing else, not for construction, windows or doors. It can be found on amazon.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2016

Thanks for the info, nnnal.


----------

